# Time for a new composer desk - introducing the Dunshield Superdesk



## Dunshield (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi VI Community

For the past 4 years I have been developing a new kind of composer desk, and it is finally time for its reveal. More specifically this announcement is a sneak peak for my fellow community members here at VI Control and Gearslutz.

Proudly presenting you the *Dunshield Superdesk* - a modular approach to desk design.

Some preliminary pictures are available HERE.
==> the site is under development so don't expect too much yet, all of this is meant as a preview.

Once the configurator is up and running, you will get to assemble your own desk online and preview a 3D render of the desk that you configured, along with feedback on pricing, options, and customization possibilities.

*A quick rundown of the options*: you can choose rack units, either spread out over L/R side racks, a center console, a rear rack, in any combination // the desktop can be customized with cutouts for specific keyboards // or you can go for an "audio only", or mastering setup // there is an incredibly strong "standing desk" option that can lift a ton of gear, allowing the user to work standing up // a computer brace is available, especially handy alongside the standing desk option // either wheels (100 mm) or leveling feet can be selected for positioning the desk // an elaborate cable management system is available // the LED option illuminates the rear connections on the 19" gear // an optional monitor beam facilitates speakers and display mounts // there are speaker pillars for the monitor beam, cut to measure // there is a choice of monitor(-stand) shelves // and a large floor shelve for accessory gear or a printer // a pedal board can be added to keep those pedals in check ..

We also have dedicated "dual wide" desk solutions for mastering- and audio facilities. And for videographers and gamers there is a more basic setup available, all built on the same Superdesk frame.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 6, 2019)

Just got to say that from the drawings it looks terrific ! What country are you based in ?


----------



## Dunshield (Dec 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Just got to say that from the drawings it looks terrific ! What country are you based in ?



Thank you sir. My location is Belgium.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 7, 2019)

Just a few bits of friendly advice though. (I've been in manufacturing so sorry to be boring and sensible !)

First of all, if you re trying to drum up some interest, that's great. But you need to supply people with some basic information....

1) Size/Dimensions - will it fit in my room ?

2) Prototype unit - you need one. Renderings are all well and good but until you've built one you won't know if there are issues both with the use of the item, and also in the manufacturing of it. Very few items come of the CAD system and go into production without some minor tweaks.

3) Shipping/Packaging - Have you got packaging sorted out and build/install instructions ?

4) Any idea on price.

I really do like the concept though......


----------



## Dunshield (Dec 7, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Just a few bits of friendly advice though. (I've been in manufacturing so sorry to be boring and sensible !)
> 
> First of all, if you re trying to drum up some interest, that's great. But you need to supply people with some basic information....
> 
> ...



Hi Michael

I Appreciate your questions and concerns.

This all was just meant to be a sneak peak actually, it is not a product launch.

Everything will be made clear on the website in due time, and all of the issues you brought up will be answered in full. I hear you loud and clear though, so I'll answer your questions below:

PS
Ha, you've also done manufacturing! Then you must know how impossible the task is to bring something like this to market.

*1)*
Depending on the options and usage, the desk can go from 1530 mm wide by 1170 mm deep // to 2300 mm wide by 1300 mm deep. The average composition desk will sit around 1900 mm wide by 1250 mm deep. Excuse me for not providing imperial data at this moment; divide bij 306 to get measurements in feet.

Some more interesting dimensions:

- The piano/synth keyboard sits at 640 mm measured from the ground up to the bottom plate (underside) of the keyboard, this means that the white keys of the keyboard should top off at about 710 ~ 750 mm, depending on your keyboard ==> 710 ~750 is where you'll find the white keys of most "real" piano's to sit;
- The desk can be custom ordered to be higher than that 640 mm at a small fee, especially for tall users this is handy (Holland is my neighboring country, and they have giants over there!);
- The space in between the front pillars is 760 ~ 780 mm; this depends on whether or not the standing desk option is embedded;
- Empty weight of a Superdesk with an average set of options is 75 kg = 165 lbs;
- A full option assembly with the standing desk option ballparks 135 kg = 298 lbs of self weight (no gear);

Disclaimer: the information is preliminary and subject to change;

*2)*
I am close to building the final prototype. I have made a lot of progress over the past 4+ years and this final version will actually be the first production model. By this time I have run out of funding though, so I'm on the lookout for a couple of pre-orders to go right ahead with prototyping and manufacturing. In the mean time I've put my precious Yamaha CS 60 and PMC speakers up for sale to get some seed money. This business is not for the weak, I can tell you. Photo's and video will follow in 2020.

*3)a.*
The build and install instructions are in the works. I am making sure that building this desk is as fun as using it is!

*3)b.*
Everything is designed to be packed in a box that fits on a standard EUR-pallet measuring 1200 x 800 mm. This will keep shipping cost down. All parts will be well padded and we'll do boxes-in-box packaging. I am still figuring out a way to cut up the desktop in a shipping friendly way - and that just sounded worse than it actually is. Worst case scenario is that the packaging ends up being 2000 mm long (max), which is not a disaster really. At this point only the desktop measures that long, the rest of the frame fits within the "1200 x 800 minus padding" footprint. Clients will be able to order a pre-built desk as well, which will come with premium shipping fees given the size of the desk.

*4)*
Unfortunately it is impossible for me to provide pricing on a product that has so many options and levels of customization. Excuse the generic way in which I just answered that. The online Superdesk Configurator will provide instant feedback on pricing so you'll know the pricing to the greatest detail when the configurator is up. All I can tell for now is that the Superdesk sits mid-market to hi-end.

*A NOTE ON BUILD QUALITY.*
I am a no-compromise guy when it comes to build quality. I don't do cheap, as I have found out that cheap does not last. The no-compromise approach does make the product expensive. And that probably means circulation of these desks will be low. If I were smart about it I would do like everyone else does: particle board with melamine finish and an Ikea styled building kit and design. It actually is why I started to design this desk in the first place: nothing out there came even close to what I had in mind.

That all translates to over-engineering and a robust design. The desks are built like a tank. The aluminum beams are high-quality extrusions, lightweight and strong. The wood we use is high grade plywood, with real veneer as an option (I work with dedicated craftsmen for the woodwork). There is some high density MDF too in certain locations - usually I'm not a fan of MDF but it is the superior choice in some specific areas. Wheels are over specified for the load they carry, they are strong and sturdy and roll incredibly well. The list goes on .. just as this post, oh my ..


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you for such a comprehensive and thoughtful answer.

I wish you the very best of luck with it, and don’t forget to let us know if/when you go live with the project.


----------

